
Making Hadoop Work in More Places With Hadapt - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/cloud/making-hadoop-work-in-more-places-with-hadapt/
======
MichaelGG
From <http://www.hadapt.com/about> (very slow to load right now), two of the
guys are Daniel Abadi and Kamil Bajda-Pawlikowski. They worked on HadoopDB
[1], which was an attempt at creating a parallel DB on top of Hadoop, that
would leverage mapreduce scale, while taking advantage of the benefits of
relational databases. I think the hope was to have some sort of system capable
of taking on Vertica.

Looks like they've turned it into a product. Ah, more coverage here [2].

1: <http://db.cs.yale.edu/hadoopdb/hadoopdb.html> 2:
[http://www.dbms2.com/2011/03/23/hadapt-commercialized-
hadoop...](http://www.dbms2.com/2011/03/23/hadapt-commercialized-hadoopdb/)

